# Drip Line Setup



## Socal40 (Jul 1, 2021)

HI, I am going to replace a drip line the previous owner had set up. It looks like he ran a sprinkler pipe under the sidewalk to the planter area. I am not sure of all the adapters he used to set up the hose. I had to remove the old hose due to it leaking. I put the end cap which is 3/4" and now am ready to tackle this project. Here are some pics of the previous setup and after I removed the leaking tubing and removed more dirt to expose more of the pipe. Any ideas if I should start over or just add on to this setup?


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/DIG-3-4-in-Female-Hose-Thread-x-1-2-in-0-700-O-D-Compression-Swivel-Adapter-C34/100141505

That's what it starts with, drip line hose pushes into it. You need a pressure regulator somewhere before the drip emitters to drop the pressure to 20-25 psi.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

I would just scrap that cobbled-together garbage and use straight 1/2" piping up to the Rainbird 1800 conversion kit.

https://www.rainbird.com/products/spray-drip-retrofit-kit

The unit is easily serviceable, contains a filter, and a pressure regulator. You simply run the 1/2" MPT to the bottom, just like you would a regular spray head. They also have a manifold to run to the drip lines. All of this comes in a kit if you so desire, but I really like the idea of having everything easily serviceable in one spot in the flower bed...

https://www.rainbird.com/products/microbubbler-conversion-kit

Of course you don't have to use the bubblers, but it comes with the body, regulator, filter, manifold, tubing, and some other stuff. For me, designing around using the retrofit kit and not adding a dedicated regulator, filter, and box is a no brainer.


----------

